# Forgecraft rehabs



## cheflivengood (Mar 24, 2017)

Inspired by Dave Martels recent work I decided to grab some forgecrafts off eBay. 







https://instagram.com/p/BSAOlvjAGEO/

More to come


----------



## valgard (Mar 24, 2017)

Did you grab the big lot? If so that should keep you entertained for a while :wink:


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 24, 2017)

Lol no! Shot up so quick I lost. Have yet to win a chef knife but time will tel


----------



## Benuser (Mar 24, 2017)

Do you make some kind of wide-bevels of it or do you stay with the original geometry?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice! I'm following along.


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm following the original grind mostly, but if it's not to my liking I try to change it, which is time consuming on stones only


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 25, 2017)

Can't wait to see how these turn out


----------



## dwalker (Mar 25, 2017)

Changing the grind on those is very time consuming. They are quite hard. Both of these are the 10" chef. The one on the bottom had a very deep chip and crack so I turned it into a suji.


----------



## daveb (Mar 25, 2017)

Looking good.

A suji is a nice choice. The "slicer" from the Forgie series is the only one I don't like and don't use. Too flexi, too short, too not a slicer. 

For it's application the boning knife is my favorite and most used. Waiting to see yours :knife:


----------



## Benuser (Mar 25, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> I'm following the original grind mostly, but if it's not to my liking I try to change it, which is time consuming on stones only



Thanks!


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## dwalker (Mar 25, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> View attachment 35034
> View attachment 35035



Now that is pretty sweet right there.

The slicer is my go to cheese knife.


----------



## valgard (Mar 25, 2017)

That's a sick patina


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 26, 2017)

You beat me to it! As much as I want to stay away from vintage knives, these forgecraft rehabs are making my resolve weaken...

Nice work!


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 26, 2017)

A little handle work. Learning a lot


----------

